# Get rid of C:\windows\temp files ?



## omyn (Aug 7, 2002)

Good Morning:

Someone suggested going to -start -search- files folders and enter--

*.TMP

C:\temp

C:\windows\temp

and to delete anything that comes up, I always do the first two, so they were empty, but the last one (C:\windows\temp) had hundreds of files in it--- should I really delete all of these without having any side effects? 

Thanks......Gene

I have a HP 900mh, 256ram, 30gb HD, OE, IE, windows ME


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

You'll be ok and if it is something that windows is using at the time it won't let you delete anyway. It will tell you it is in use and actually refuse to allow you to delete.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> should I really delete all of these without having any side effects?


There will be no side effects at all if you delete the files and folders in the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Emptying the Temporary Internet Files folder is also a suggested task. As already posted for some files you might get the msg that windows is using the file currently...

You can also delete the folder and its contents. They will be re-created when windows boots up. So delete those files. Np at all.

But since this is Win ME, better do things in Windows itself. To delete the folders in DOS you would need a bootdisk. Thats really not needed here. Delete the files and there will be no side effects at all.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I have the following command running as a batch file on windows startup

DELTREE /Y C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* > NUL

It automatically deletes all files and subfolders in that directory at every startup. Very handy.


----------



## omyn (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks, DEH and PVC9 It let me delete all but one.

RandyG--sounds like something I would like to have, but I don't know how to get it to run as a batch file...

I assume there are spaces as you have indicated..

deltree /Y C:\windows\temp\*.* > nul Is this correct?

Thanks all for your help, I got rid of a bunch...Gene


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well that single file could be something thats needed now temporarily by windows. You can getrid of it after doing a restart may be...

Randy hope I can ans this - 

About that line that Randy posted you can edit the autoexec.bat file in the C:\ and add that line in there.

My Computer->C:\->Right click on the autoexec.bat file and select Edit and then paste the line as it is posted by Randy.


----------



## dbcoooper (Apr 1, 2001)

One thing about using deltree /Y C:\windows\temp\*.* > nul in your autoexec.bat is when you install new software there are sometimes files put in the windows\temp folder that perform cleanup and other just-after-install operations.
I just manually clean it on occasion.

Here's what I use in autoexec.bat

DELTREE /y c:\windows\history\*.* > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\windows\ShellIconCache

I dont DELTREE the Temp Internet files this way anymore because it gives my hard disk such a thrashin' (just noisy as heck).
I use Spider to remove those temp internet files.

I always wondered what if the computer just read the deltree c:\windows part and missed the rest, but it hasn't happened yet! Sorry don't want to scare anyone here.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Good point on the reinstalling of software and use of temps and the reboot. 
That temp you couldn't delete is probably a tiny one anyway.
I generally do a manual with a script as well for periodic cleaning. Generally seems it's those older machines with less resources that are affected more because of the temps more so than the newer. Of course by now hopefully 9x or ME don't come into play either (horrible memory managers). I can honestly say I like my Dell and the Windows 2000 OS running on it. I like it so much I hesitate on the XP upgrade. If it's not broke YET................


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

I found this on the web for Windows XP users:

rem As Windows XP has no Autoexec batch file, use this instead of deltree
rem Add to Startup folder as text file named *cleanXP.cmd* or similar
@echo on
cd %homedrive%%homepath%
rd /s/q locals~1\tempor~1
rd /s/q locals~1\temp\tempor~1
rd /s/q cookies
rd /s/q temp\cookies
rd /s/q locals~1\history
rd /s/q locals~1\temp\history
rd /s/q recent
md recent
rd /s/q locals~1\temp
md locals~1\temp

I'd like to ask if this is safe (!!) and if I can add the clearing of Prefetch files to it? 
i.e. *.pf* files from the *C:\Windows\Prefetch* folder.

And... the files that Spider cleans? Can these be added to the cleanup file?

Cheers.
Gram


----------



## dbcoooper (Apr 1, 2001)

Good knowledge there Gram123, as my sig should soon be showing a P4 and an XP in it....

Here's where you can grab Spider:
http://www.fsm.nl/ward/
Don't know if it will work on XP, but it talks about the versions of IE it works with (to 6) so maybe it'll be fine. It's a little old but works like a charm for me. It even cleans out the evil index.dat files which show everywhere you go on the net.
Spider cleans out the Index.dat file, the cookies, history and the Temporary Iinernet files.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Cheers DB - I actually already have Spider, and yes it works fine on XP.
I was just wondering if I could automate what Spider does within a startup program like the one I described, or AutoExex.bat on other OS's.

Not a problem if I can't.

Also, I read a little on Prefetch files, and the common perception seems to be that these shouldn't be cleaned out too frequently.

Any more info?

Gram


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

How to create a bat file that deletes temps and Doesnt interfere with installs (using RandyG's command line, which I have been using since he told me about it)

1.Open Notepad. In a new file, type:
*DELTREE /Y C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* > NUL* 
*EXIT*

2. Go to File>>Save As. Name it "FileName.bat" WITH the quotes surrounding the name.

3.This will create the batch file. Now you can exit notepad. Right click the .bat file you have just made. Go to Properties and the Program tab. Check (tick) close on exit.

4.Add this file to your startup group in Windows, not Autoexec.bat.


----------



## omyn (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks to all for the replys:

PVC9 I went to My Computer but I don't have Autoexec.bat

but I do have a Autoexec.bak is this the same?

On second thought forget about it, I will just clean them out when I clean the others out every night....

Thanks again.........Gene


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Brendan has posted about it. You can create a new file too with that line as the content and it'll help.

Do as necessary.

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Ok, you guys kept busy while I wa sgone!!

pvc9 - I used to have a command similar to that in my autoexec.bat file, but was corrected by someone else about possibly interfering with installing software that needed to reboot to finish. The command would delete the files before Windows restart, thereby affecting the installation. I had never had it happen to me, but I agreed the possibility existed, and changed my practices accordingly. I was already running a batch file at startup to map network drives, so I just added that command to the existing batch file.

dbcoooper - you're right on why not to add that command to autoexec.bat , but I don't see the need to add the history one. That is properly governed by IE options, to clear History every few days. Personal Opinion Alert . . . as to the cookies one, I use cookies so don't like it, and the shelliconcache is a file, so the deltree command is overkill. Also, having that command run at startup is a total waste. Windows will use the shelliconcache before the Startup file is processed, so deleting it then is not helping anything. It is recreated on Windows *shutdown*, not startup. BTW, the only reason you should need to delete the file is if your icons become a little strange, or you are having display difficulties in Windows.

deh - 98SE is going to be around for a while, and it still has its uses. i defintiely wish ME was never created. Personal Opinion Alert . . . I would stay with Win2K. Go with XP once they fix it properly, but by then, Win 2005 will be out, and you'd be better off getting that one!!

omyn - follow brendan's directions to create the batch file. It's effective, has no harmful consequences, and ensures you never "forget" to clean them yourself.

Brendan - thanx for posting the directions. I had to run off!

Gram - nothing to add, just didn't want to leave you out!!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thats very clear Randy...

Thx for the update...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I found the original thread where we talked about this.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well there went my short claim to Genius!!

Thanx Brendan!!!

Now you just showed that I'm a useless git who copies off Tony!!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Proud of me?


I have it delting temps on startup, and I want to delete cookies without loggin out of tsg so im going to see if I can set the tsg cookie as hidden to protect it.

EDIT:
I tried this and it didnt work. I also moved the cookie to the desktop and had the bat file copy it back to cookies on startup but the cookie wont log you in then. 

Their must be a way to mark a file so that it cant be deleted? Hidden and Read Only dont do it. Any way to set a file as system?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes brendan, ive been trying to do the same.
i'm sort of thinking about a seperate folder for favoured cookies,
but i dont know if it could be 'tied in' with the usual ones.

Still thinking.
John


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> Any way to set a file as system?


Brendan I'm not sure if changing the property of a file to System will not allow you to delete it...but if you want to try it, this is a program that can change the property of a file/folder to System. Check PropertiesPlus .


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I changed it to system from a command prompt with

Cd Windows\Cookies
ATTRIB +S DEFAUL~1.TXT
ATTRIB +S DEFAUL~2.TXT

But it still allows me to delete the file. Does DOS have a kind of Boolean ie DELTREE ...... NOT Defaul~1.TXT


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

No, it doesn't, that I know of, but maybe something like:



copy c:\windows\cookies\nameofcookie.txt c:windows\temp\namofcookie.txt
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL 
copy c:\windows\temp\nameofcookie.txt c:windows\cookies\namofcookie.txt
DELTREE /Y C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* > NUL 
EXIT 

maybe that will work.

let me know.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I tried that with Xcopy, will that make a difference over COPY?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

xcopy is like deltree, which means it is meant for bulk copies. The copy command is meant to copy a single file from one location to another.

I would use xcopy to copy a CD to my hardrive, with the exact same breakdown;

xcopy e: c:

would take the entire contents of your E drive and copy it, exactly the same, to your C drive.

I don't see why what i suggest wouldn't work, but don't want to delete all my cookies to test it.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

whoops, just tried the copy command, and found some errors.

copy c:\windows\cookies\nameofcookie.txt C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL 
copy c:\windows\temp\nameofcookie.txt C:\WINDOWS\cookies
DELTREE /Y C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.* > NUL 
EXIT 

be aware that the dos name will probably change, depending on the DOS name of the original cookie. In my test, using just the copy command, the dos name of the cookie I chose was randal~3.txt , but in the Temp folder, being the only file that started with randal it was renamed to randal~1.txt

keep that in mind when you first try it, and change the second copy to act accordingly.

BTW, the reason I took the name of the cookie out of the "to" path, is it would have copied it with exactly that name, which would void the cookie.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks Randy that worked. Heres the batch file:

COPY C:\Windows\Cookies\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL 
COPY C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\WINDOWS\cookies 
DELTREE /Y C:\Windows\temp\*.* > NUL 
EXIT


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK now I changed it to delete Temporary Internet Files, History and Empty Recycle Bin. I know IE is supposed to do history but it does a bad job sometimes. A(nother) problem with this is that it shows recycle bin full icon after my bat has emptied it. I already deleted shelliconcache.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i tried copying that cookie file,
but it didn't work when i copied it back again.

So it copies ok for you?

Im gonna try that again.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If you want an easy app to control your cookies, try Cookie Jar

If lets you view the contents of \Cookies and define "good" cookies and "bad" cookies, and allows you to easily delete them. As well, the deletions also delete the references in Index.dat, thus keeping it small.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yeah, cookie jar looks good,
but will it save them from spider?
If i have to go and 'do' things after,
then i may as well just log back in.

Im looking to run spider,
and keep the tsg cookie.

I have tried copying it,
then putting it back,
but tsg dont like that.

Yet brandon said he got a copy to work
The only difference i could see,
was he did it in dos.

Why should that be different?
I'm gonna have to do it in dos now
to see if it will work for me.

I dont see why it should be different.
Im going to bed now, but i will try tomorrow.

John


----------



## Ridgerunr (Sep 13, 2002)

Cookie Muncher works well too. And you can right click one you want to keep and go to properties and check "read only">apply>ok and it will leave it alone...

For temp files in Win98,including TIF, i do it the easy way and get HD Valet from: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,26680,00.asp
Anything that may be needed can be retrieved from recycle bin cause that's where it puts all but TIF,which it deletes immediately...

As said,Spider takes care of junk urls in Index.dat and that and history files is all i check when running it...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Im surprised but setting as Read Only or system doesnt stop the file from being deleted. Heres my batch so you can see how its copied.

COPY C:\Windows\Cookies\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications
DELTREE /y c:\Recycled\*.* > NUL 
DELTREE /y c:\Windows\Tempor~1\*.* > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\Windows\History\*.* > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\Temp\*.* > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\Windows\Intern~1\*.TMP > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\Windows\*.TMP > NUL
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL
COPY C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\WINDOWS\cookies 
DELTREE /Y C:\Windows\temp\*.* > NUL 
EXIT


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Brendan, doesn't that leave a copy of the cookie in your applications folder? Wouldn't it be better to move it to a folder that will delete the extra folder, like your temp folder?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"DELTREE /y c:\Windows\Intern~1\*.TMP > NUL "

Be aware that this is the Zone Alarm Directory and that you are deleting all of the ZA config files. I don't know why you are doing this!!

Also, if "DELTREE /y c:\Windows\*.TMP > NUL " is actually deleting files, these are most likely being created by MDM. Unselect it in MsConfig, and stop them from being created in the first place.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers Brendan,

i think i can follow that ok,
but tell me if i go wrong,
cos im still a bit green with dos,

*COPY C:\Windows\Cookies\DEFAUL~1.txt* 
thats an instucion to copy a text folder from
Cookies, and this is where to put it,
*C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications*

then empty the Recycled folder,
empty the tempor~1 folder,
empty the history folder,
empty the temp folder,

these next are the first time ive seen deltree used
specifying a particular extension. Are you sure this
is doing what you appear to want it to do?

empty the intern~1 folder of any .tmp files,
empty the windows folder of any .tmp files,
empty the cookies folder of any .tmp files.

next the bit im interested in:

*COPY C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications\DEFAUL~1.txt*
that is to copy the cookie back again into
*C:\WINDOWS\cookies*

Now thats what ive been trying to do,
but tsg dont like it when i copy it back!!
Maybe cos i didnt use dos, although i cant see what
difference that would make, but i am going to try it
in dos next, to see if it makes any difference.

Then you follow up with 
*DELTREE /Y C:\Windows\temp\*.* > NUL*

Question: 
when the cookie gets copied into 'Applications' how
come it doesnt complain about one in there already?
from the last time this was run.

I would have used windows\temp for that, cos after
using it, it gets wiped.

**********************************

Anyway im looking for something just a little simpler,
as i like using 'spider', but i want to keep the TSG
cookie.

I was thinking along the lines of:

IF NOT THERE, COPY THIS IN THERE.

that way, when re-starting after spider, the cookie
would be copied back in.
Unless of course, it was already there, then no action
would be taken.
This pre-supposes that its there to copy in the first
place, so that instruction (command?) would have to be
in two places.

I am still thinking this over, any suggestions would
be appreciated.

John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesnt delete the ZA configs and logs, they are TXT files and thats why its set to only delete temps. 

I'm copying it to a permanent folder because sometimes I clear the temps manually and I just want to ensure it doesnt get deleted and its like a 3 kb file. John1- try the following batch file at first its much easier.

COPY C:\Windows\Cookies\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\windows\temp
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL
COPY C:\Windows\Desktop\Brendan\Applications\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\WINDOWS\cookies


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers Brendan,

i will try that arrangement,
just to see that TSG will accept my copied cookie!

i take it that you have checked that deltree will
do that "specific extension" deleting??

That is new to me, does it delete all the named
extensions in the tree or only in the first folder?

So if there are many folders fanned out from its
starting point, would deltree delete all the named
extensions, in folders that fan out?

Or have i got it wrong again?

John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It does not do subfolders but there is probably a way to that with Deltree. If youre not sure if its only going to delete the files you want it to, run it on a test folder first, and it does work with named extensions.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers Brendan,

Thats pretty much what i thought,
ive always been a bit wary of deltree,
for named extensions i would be happy with del

*del C:\Folder\*.txt*

i think deltree would want a redirect to nul
just in case there werent any text files, it 
might complain!

**************************

any thoughts on my struggle with the spider?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thats the file, the cookie.
If TSG puts it on, thats ok.
If i move it elsewhere, shutdown,
and come back, im not logged in.

If i copy it back again, shutdown,
then come back TSG still wont have
it, im still not logged in.

I have tried many ways of copying
using windows, but i cant get it
to accept the cookie, unless it has
put the cookie there itself.

Now im going to try using dos.
I still dont see why it should be
any different.

Ive made another folder and called it
*Cookies(P)* P for protected.
I shall try copying the cookie in
and out of there using dos instead,
and see how TSG responds.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just the same.
i moved that cookie to another folder, using dos,
then shut down the PC.

Then i started the PC, and copied it back to its
place in cookies, using dos but no, TSG doesnt
like it, i wasnt logged in.

I'm starting to be a little bit put out by this.

Any suggestions?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesnt work for me if I do anything to the cookie in windows. Copy it from and to the cookies folder in DOS and maybe that will work, but make sure you use dos names.

Did you manually rename your cookie to [email protected] because mine is [email protected]?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan,

yes i am copying it to and fro in dos.
the dos name for mine is *[email protected]~1.txt*

Thanks for your continued interest.
I think the problem lies in me shutting
down the PC, then starting the PC.

The reson i want it to work after shutting down
then restarting is because spider has to shut down
then restart.

So a simple copy from (folder) to (cookies) placed
in the autoexec would return the cookie
opon restart.

But not if the shutdown in some way invalidates
the cookie.

I am a little confused by this.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you use the batch to clear the cookies, cant you set spider not to delete them?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i dont use a batch to clear the cookies.
i could i suppose, then use spider and set it
not to delete cookies.

but i sort of hoped for a 'one stop shop'

The cookie file can be copied back opon startup,
but its changed somehow.
i can use the */Y* which will just over
write any existing, without prompting, so that
a normal start would be unaffected.
But the cookie is invalidated somehow.

Ive even looked through it in Hex Ed but nothing
really stands out as altered, bits are altered,
but i dont know why.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

something i have just noticed,
is that its copied back to its original place,
but not with its original name.








as you can see, the name opon copying back,
is the dos name.

Is it possible that this is what TSG doesnt like?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Have you tried my exact batch files because all of those work. Do you maybe have a Dutch version of Windows or something like that?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I know that such batch files work fine.

Could you try doing one that will replace the
cookie in workable order, after a restart?

I am wondering if the filename is the reason
why TSG doesnt recognise it, because it is
replaced with a dos 'truncated' name?

If that is the case ... and thats a long shot
then isnt there something about using speech
marks to preserve long filenames when working
in dos ? i vaguely recollect some such thing.
Do you have anything about that?

(my version of 98se is standard English)


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

here try this, just replace with the DOS names of your cookie.

COPY C:\Windows\Cookies\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\Windows\Temp
DELTREE /y c:\windows\cookies\*.* > NUL
COPY C:\Windows\Temp\DEFAUL~1.txt C:\WINDOWS\cookies
EXIT

I dont know how your cookie got renamed to [email protected] or whatever, mine is just [email protected] or Defaul~1 in dos.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan,

now ive got stuck trying to mod an autoexec!

I think this is the reason that my cookies come
back with my name on them, maybe yours isnt set:










Thank you for taking the trouble to put that little
dos prog for me.
I do appreciate it.
but as i have put repeatedly,
the problem arises opon a re-start.

Its ok, unless i re-start.
I want the cookie to go back in opon a re-start.

I want it to copy from (folder\cookie.txt), or sim,
into Windows\Cookie.txt
when i start the PC.

This is cos spider has to re-start.

Here is what i am putting:

*COPY C:\WINDOWS\Cookies(P)\*.* C:\Windows\Cookies\*

I cant see anything wrong with that,
AND,
It returns the message,
'1 file(s) copied'
BUT
the file doesnt turn up in Cookies !!!

I went through with step by step,
theres no apparent problem, it seems to copy,
it says its copied, but it isnt there!!

I am so fed up with it i think i'll go to bed.

PS, this posting is just a summary, actually i have tried
so many combinations of this and that, now im going mad.
I think ive sussed about the cookie being rejected, i
think i can now get it accepted. All i need is that
auto exec to work. Bed-time for me.

Regards, John


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

my cookie is randall [email protected][2].txt so John1 is probably right about the info in System Properties, cause I have my full name there, just as he has john.

John, autoexec.bat is run before windows is started, so if you are doing your copying from there, and then Spider deletes the cookies at Windows Satrtup, you can see where you are doing wrong. Instead of having the command in autoexec, have it in a batch file that runs at startup, and see if it works there.

Brendan - I think you missed my last post, but whay are you copying your cookie to your applications folder? wouldn't it make more sense to copy it to temp, as it will then be cleared out with the rest of the comands.

Also, the deltree command is mean to go through the entire branching of a folder, which means it should dig through the subfolders as well. I have also never used it the way you have, but see no reason why it shouldn't work. The only thing I can say about that command is that it will not remove the subdirectories, or any other files that may be created there.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK randy I have swithched it to copy to a temp folder. For me at least deltree wont go through the subfolders (I got the original command from you in that other thread). DOes this have something to do with the Y switch maybe?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan,

I think the /Y is for confirmation.
When you use the deltree command,
it asks for the familiar Y/N confirmation,
if you follow deltree with */Y* i think
it takes that as confirming the command
and does not ask for the usual confirmation.
Stopping at the Yes/No interlude would
interrupt the course of events.
I dont think it does anything else.

I have only ever used deltree for wiping out
whole "branches", ive never seen it used like
that, to pick out "twigs", but if it works
then it works!

As for the cookies, well when i got up earlier
it struck me, that maybe the order of events
is not as i had thought. Maybe windows is not
fully loaded, when autoexec runs. Maybe the
cookie folder does not get there until after
autoexec has run.

That is just a guess, but it would explain why
the cookies folder is empty.

But it wouldn't explain why autoexec says:
'1 file(s) copied'
and where is it copied to?

*********************************

Hi RandyG,

Then i read your post Randy.
Which kind of says that, but im not running
spider yet, not til i get this to work. The
PC will be started many times, only a few will
be after spider has been operated.

In each start i want to copy this text file into
C:\Windows\Cookies sometimes this folder will be
empty, but if that file is already there it will
be overwritten.

So you say that autoexec.bat is run before win is
started, therefore clearly i cant use it to do
this job.

So how about using the 'Startup' folder to run
a small dos program? I think this was mentioned
earlier, but i had not realised that i couldn't
use autoexec to do this.

Is that the only option left?
If so where do i start?

Regards, John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK I see why this isnt working. 

First, if youre going to be using spider, you need to use a batch file BEFORE running spider that copies it to a folder (not a temp folder though). Then you can run spider and reboot. Then run a batch file that copies the cookie back from windows startup, that will happen after the spider has bitten. So to use spider you will need to manualy run a batch before and after. If you tell spider not to clear cookies then you can use a single batch on bootup to do this.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan,

So how would i find a batch file to do this?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan, Randy, anyone,

Found this,

open Notepad,
write your batch,
save as (name).bat

Is that right? it sort of looks right.
From: http://www.iopus.com/guides/batch.htm

Im going to try it with something simple,
and put it in 'Startup'

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan, Randy, anyone,

It worked!!
First time!

i put a simple copy instruction,

called it 'cooky.bat'

put it on desktop,
and gave it a double click.

Bingo ... it copied that cookie just like
it was supposed to do.

Next, put it in 'Startup' to see that it
will do the same when the PC is started.

So far so good, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan, Randy, anyone,

Ive put my newly made batch file into 'Startup'
and yes, it works ok.
Even if the cookie entry is already there,
it just overwrites.

BUT, the little dos window comes up.
HOW do i tell it not to show that thank you!

This cant go on for ever.
Surely this is nearly over.

I cant even see a dos command that might be it!

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Well i have finally got the .bat file to do as required.
It now activates opon start.
It copies the file(s) from my protected cookies
folder to the normal cookies folder,
and then it goes away.

It does this every start of the PC.
It just flickers on to the screen, then its gone.
Hardly long enough to notice.
But i notice, cos i'm looking for it.

Its like a little bit of re-assurance, that tells me
the wanted cookies have been put in the cookie folder.

But now the spider program is giving trouble,
So i think i'll run it back in again.
I usually keep the downloaded zip.

So im afraid it hasn't yet passed the ACID test,
which is of course to log on to TSG successfully
after using spider.

But i live in hope, and i will try that soon.
Now its time for bed.
John


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

John, for an English bloke, you keep weird hours!! I was sleeping during all of your trials.

Glad you were able to sort things so far without any hand-holding. Always feels better to me to be pointed in the right direction, then discover things along the way.

Anyway, post back with results, and if you need any more assistance.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Randy,

Yes, i worked as a shift worker for many years. The downside
is that i don't always sleep very well. Trials?, more like
groping in the dark! Trials and tribulations maybe.

No results much yet, but i can give you a re-cap on the
story so far.

There might be better ones out there now, but i like 'Spider'
What i dont like is losing the 'logged on' at TSG. Thats with
the cookie apparently, so i tried keeping a copy in another
folder using drag-n-drop, and putting it back after using
spider, but that didn't work. I'm still not sure why, but its
something to do with shutting down and restarting the PC.

However it seems to work using dos (which is odd), so i did
an autoexec line to copy the cookie.txt into Cookies.

However that didn't work because autoexec runs before Windows
is loaded.

So i have put a small .bat file (one line) into 'Startup'
so that it will run after windows has loaded. 

The job of the .bat file is to copy any files in my protected
cookie folder into my normal cookies folder every startup.

If the .txt file is already there, it will simply be over
written, they wont be duplicated.

This means that, hopefully, i can run spider, and things
will sort themselves out, and i wont have to log in again,
or do any manual stuff with .bat files.

Well, ive done the .bat, that works ok, haven't tried it
with spider yet, thats the next step.

On the PC i was trying things out, spider has started playing
up, so i may use this PC, my personal favourite, to try it
out. Not too keen on taking any risks with this one.
I may try a different PC first, i have an old Dell that i
could use.

Regards, John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Dont worry about messing anything up John as long as you did the folder names correctly, the worst thing that can happen is it will log you out again.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan,

i do worry a bit, this PC that i'm on is one that
i actually paid money for. And i sometimes think
its a bit 'flaky', still i'll carry on using this
one then, its Win98se.

so far so good.

I am now doing this on my No1 machine.
Its given me two blue SODs so far,
and a modem refusal.

Ive been doing it so far manually shutting down
and double clicking the .bat, then checking back
with TSG, and so far its logged me on OK.

I have set Forum 95\98 as Homepage, just for now
to save a little bit of hassle.

It works OK on a restart, and i stay logged on at TSG.

Now i have to try it from 'Spider'.
Thats what i call the ACID TEST.

Still a bit wary.
John.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Brendan, Randy, or anyone,

Success. I have run 'Spider' and i remain logged on at
TSG. I am most pleased with this as i dont have to find
the password and log in. I am also very happy that i
have actually done this, with extensive help and
encouragement from the people here.








I now have a folder *Cookies(P)* P for protected
and i can copy cookies into it, and they will be
ressurected after the spider has done its job.

I only have to copy them in once, and they're safe.
As i used the 'wild' character **.** any cookie
i put in there will be ressurected, again and again,
as needed, without any more action from myself.

Many thanks to all those who have contributed to this
painful and lengthy struggle with the spider.
(to me, its an achievement)

Thanks again:
omyn, deh, pvc9, dbcooper, Gram123, WhitPhil,
Ridgerunr, brendandonhu, RandyG,

Regards, John


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Woohoo!! Cool beans!

Glad to have helped!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RandyG:_
> *Woohoo!! Cool beans!
> 
> Glad to have helped! *


Yeah me too that was a toughy!


----------

